# Adorable pictures of Simba



## Jamie Hein (Aug 17, 2013)

Simba is snuggling with me right now and he is so cute! Here are some of my favorite pictures of him :


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Awwww he is so cute! How did you get him? He is so tiny in some of the pics. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jamie Hein (Aug 17, 2013)

poodlecrazy#1 said:


> Awwww he is so cute! How did you get him? He is so tiny in some of the pics.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thank you  I found him in my parents barn my senior year of high school about a month before I was about to graduate. He was bottle fed every two hours even at night for awhile, I think he was only a few days old when I found him (not many good pictures during that first week- it was hectic).


----------



## Jamie Hein (Aug 17, 2013)

Here are some more


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Aww poor thing, thank goodness you found him. I foster moms with their kittens for my local animal shelter but I have never had to bottle feed them. It sounds like a lot of work. Your pictures are making me miss kittens!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jamie Hein (Aug 17, 2013)

poodlecrazy#1 said:


> Aww poor thing, thank goodness you found him. I foster moms with their kittens for my local animal shelter but I have never had to bottle feed them. It sounds like a lot of work. Your pictures are making me miss kittens!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


It was tiring and stressful but if I wasn't in school and was jobless I think it would've been easier. Bottle feeding kittens is a full time job. I had to get "babysitters" for him when I was in class haha. You even have to stimulate them to use the bathroom! But all worth it, he is the funniest cat. He will be four years old this coming May. I don't think I could successfully foster. I would just want to keep all of the kitties.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Simba a must be very attached to you. I tamed 6 feral kittens I found under my shed. Fortunately they did not need a bottle but it was very labor intensive. It was so hard to give them away. It has been years and I still wonder how they are doing. Simba is a beautiful cat.


----------



## Jamie Hein (Aug 17, 2013)

CT Girl said:


> Simba a must be very attached to you. I tamed 6 feral kittens I found under my shed. Fortunately they did not need a bottle but it was very labor intensive. It was so hard to give them away. It has been years and I still wonder how they are doing. Simba is a beautiful cat.


Thank you  I wouldn't have been able to give him away after all of that work! But if there had been more besides him I would have had to. The apartment I moved into after high school graduation only allowed two cats. There are more cats on my parents farm, so I've been told. I never see them but my dad says that they stay in the barns and burrow into the hay/ ground and make little nests.


----------

